# Anyone in oregon ? deaf Hav 13 weeks free



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

AKC female havanese (special needs)

Ad ID: 71682768
Visits: 118 
Street address: 578 N. 3rd St., Woodburn, 97071 View map
Location: Portland (OR)
Date Listed: Sep-01-08

This little female puppy, Maggie, had a severe ear infection which has left her deaf and very disoriented on account of deafness. She stopped eating and became very thin and sickly. While she has regained much of the weight, her health is still delicate. She needs a family abounding in patience and love that is able to care for and train her despite her deficits. Maggie is 13 weeks old. She is a purebred havanese, will be about ten pounds full grown, and is hypoallergenic. She is the one on the right in the picture. She is free to the right home. 503-982-8210.

Images
Kijiji: AKC female havanese (special needs)









http://portlandor.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Pet-adoption-AKC-female-havanese-special-needs-W0QQAdIdZ71682768


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh, she's so cute! Poor little girl.
I hope that she finds a great home.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This needs to go to HRI, I would think.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I would think so too Susan. They would make sure she is taken care of.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I sent the info to intake this am*

Lu sent this to intake earlier last night or this morning.

If you see anything like this in the future, please go to HRI and click on the area that says need help with havanese and give them the information. They can get right on it.

Thanks...


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

As soon as I posted it I sent the owner a message and told her it would be best for the puppy if she contacted HRI as they would give her the best health care and an intense screening for the new owners.I will contact HRI directly next time. Thank you.
I sure hope she finds a good home. I looked up information on training deaf dogs and it sound like it is do-able for the person/family who has time. My heart goes out to this little one. It sure must be a scary time for her.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

I will let you know if I hear anything back from the lister.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tikaboo I sure hope you hear something back. I'd hate for this puppy to get bounced around from home to home. A lot of people would fall in love with a small puppy and figure they could handle her issues. As she grows they see that the issues are more than they want to take on and the poor puppy again finds itself being given away. I hope HRI can help. 

I wonder how one would house train a deaf dog.


----------

